# WELCOME to Grassy Cove, TN



## Redfoot NERD

Population.. maybe a dozen families?

Heading South on 127 off the plateau in Cumberland County ( toward Chattanooga.. 60 mi. ) you travel thru Grassy Cove. I cruised down to Chattanooga this morning [ light rain all the way ] and coming back I slowed down to take a few pics. Over-cast.. so hope you like -







Why would anyone want to live here?






There is the local "store" for what-all you might need!






How many generations would that be?






I didn't want to leave.........











[ more to come in a few ]

Terry K


----------



## pugsandkids

Amazing, sign me up!


----------



## ZippyButter

Sign me up, too. This brings back lot of memory about some small towns in Vermont where I used to go there for the folliage every autumn before my marriage.

Minh


----------



## Redfoot NERD

( btw.. I forgot to bare left on 68 )






It never stops -





















Who would want to live there?


----------



## ChiKat

So picturesque! So green!
Reminds me a tiny bit of rural Michigan where my mom's family lives...but your scenery is much prettier!


----------



## terryo

It's beautiful, but, not for me. I'm a city gal and I would go nuts there. The quiet would deafen me.
Times Square....the excitement, the shopping, the restaurants, the shopping, the theater, the shopping....I would shrivel up and die there. But I sure do love looking at your pictures.........





We went to McDonalds and my Grandson Tim took this picture last week.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

terryo said:


> It's beautiful, but, not for me. I'm a city gal and I would go nuts there. The quiet would deafen me.
> Times Square....the excitement, the shopping, the restaurants, the shopping, the theater, the shopping....I would shrivel up and die there. But I sure do love looking at your pictures.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to McDonalds and my Grandson Tim took this picture last week.



No you wouldn't.. you could hear sounds you didn't know existed. You could hear from within............. that still smal voice. That peace that passes all understanding.

( Been there done that TerryO.. came away empty.. what's the point? )


----------



## cdmay

Beautiful shots. That part of the country has some really picturesque little towns with a much slower pace of life.
Looks like the area near my bog turtle habitat in Galax, Virginia.
But I would go stir crazy after a week or so. Every time my dad took us (as kids) to Maggie Valley, North Carolina where we had property, I was bored out of my little mind after the first day.
Maybe now that I am older I would be OK but Barb and I would need a decent town close by where we could meet people for a beer, or go to a movie, and so on...

As for the other Terry's preference of New York City---YIKES! I wouldn't last one single day there. No way.
When she said "I'm a city gal...Times Square...the excitement, the shopping, the restaurants, the shopping, the theater, the shopping..." I was reminded of Lisa Douglas and the opening credits of the old TV show _Green Acres_, when she sings, "No, New York is where I'd rather stay---I get allergic smelling hay---I just adore a penthouse view---darling I love you but give me Park Avenue!"


----------



## Redfoot NERD

There are little pockets of swamps and bogs thru-out that cove Carl! No doubt a .muhlenbergi in there somewhere.. and those streams have to have 'stripe-necked' musk S.minor pelifer galore!

Yeah.. don't get me wrong.. we enjoy "going to town" once a week too - but after driving among _THEM_ and dealing with that.. makes it good to get "back-to-the-house"....

One is never so empty.. as when filled with self.






Terry K


----------



## terryo

Like I said, Terry...it's beautiful, but I'm not ready to "throw in the towel"..."die", yet. I have enough self sitting, on a beautiful Summer day in my yard, among the flowers, turts, ponds, and my tort. But you take the best pictures!
Yup Carl, that describes me perfectly. I was actually thinking of that song when I was answering Terry K.'s post.


----------



## Tom

Ahhh.... I love small town America. I love the country too. I will get out there for a visit one day Terry. I've been to a lot of the big cities in the world and they are all the same. Crime, crowds, congestion, pollution, hostility, hassles... I you love that sort of thing, you are welcome to it. I'll take the "quiet" country life any day. I make my own excitement.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Tending to your garden.. corn field.. horses.. sheep ( lambing ).. Black Angus.. ( calfing ).. picnics in your back yard - from your own property - hardly throwing in the towel.......


----------



## terryo

My Aunt had a ranch in Texas, in Delhi (sp). She had some Black Angus, if I remember correctly. Her nearest neighbor was 50 miles away. I used to spend many summers there as a kid. My biggest thrill was when we drove into town. That's when I knew that wasn't the life for me.
Imagine if we all thought the same way. The world would be made up of very boring people.

OT very OT....Terry, someone is give me two DBT tonight that they don't want any more. She said one has shell rot.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

terryo said:


> My Aunt had a ranch in Texas, in Delhi (sp). She had some Black Angus, if I remember correctly. Her nearest neighbor was 50 miles away. I used to spend many summers there as a kid. My biggest thrill was when we drove into town. That's when I knew that wasn't the life for me.
> Imagine if we all thought the same way. The world would be made up of very boring people.
> 
> OT very OT....Terry, someone is give me two DBT tonight that they don't want any more. She said one has shell rot.



*OT very OT....Terry, * What does that mean?


----------



## chadk

She is going off topic and telling you about some torts someone is giving her. OT = Off Topic

I'm a country boy for sure. I need mountains and clean running rivers. Lakes, streams, meadows. Hiking, camping, fishing. The sounds of nature all around. Lived in Seattle long enough. 45mins away is not far enough - but will do for now...

Here in WA, we have a lot of people, but luckily they tend to stick to the cities. We have the amazing Olympic Mts and Olympic National Park, the Cascade Mtn Range that runs the length right down the middle, the dry dessert like East side, beautiful Puget Sound, lakes and rivers everywhere, and on and on and on. Never had the slightest interest to go to New York or the East Coast in general. But I agree with TerryO - would be boring if we all liked the same things... and my mountains would get too crowded as well


----------



## cdmay

Nerd...I get your point about the nearby streams that have _peltifer_ in them (as well as the potential for other species), and the ability to 'go into town' easily. Those would be huge considerations for me if I was ever to consider a move to such a remote (for me) location. 
The natural beauty means a lot but I need some decent civilization too.
I can't see Lisa Douglas living there for very long though. Even if she had Pio with her.


----------



## dmmj

No offense to city people but I could not live in a big city myself. If I grew up in grassy cove, I would probably be covering up all the GR's on the signs, to give it a new name.


----------



## terryo

cdmay said:


> Nerd...I get your point about the nearby streams that have _peltifer_ in them (as well as the potential for other species), and the ability to 'go into town' easily. Those would be huge considerations for me if I was ever to consider a move to such a remote (for me) location.
> The natural beauty means a lot but I need some decent civilization too.
> I can't see Lisa Douglas living there for very long though. Even if she had Pio with her.



Now you know why I always hound you to chime in.....you're so original. LOL


----------



## Redfoot NERD

By no means would I want to live there either.. unless I had no other obligations. Most are farmers or truckers or 'older' retired business people from years ago. I really don't know what the population is.. but I think they are mostly of the same "family" generations. The ones I know are anyway. Most are 'Kemmers'...

NERD


----------

